# SS Marine Electric



## Mike Kemble (Apr 5, 2007)

Was 30 miles off the Virginia coastline when asked by Coast Guard to check out a fishing vessel in trouble in a worsening storm. The Theodore . Marine Electric by skillful seamanship turned in the storm and stood off Theodore becoming lee side break against the weather. *It was 1983*. Coast Guard managed to land two men on the fishing boat and fixed her broken pumps and she was able to once again make way. The Discovery programme, in which I watched this all unfold, was on a day or so ago. (UK Virgin Media).

Marine Electric was now also going to get into trouble. Her Captain ordered all hatches battened down and doors closed. A rookie seaman with an experienced sailor made sure the bosuns hatch was clamped and a cats cradle of rope tied down very fast. The seas became worse and the Marine electric had to go head on into the storm. Her bows began to get lower and lower into the waves eventually not rising at all. The waves smashed the bosuns hatch right off and then proceed to enter the forward holds (coal) one by one smashing the hatches. The men abandoned ship and eventually a coast guard chopper appeared overhead. Woefully ill equipped all they could do was lower a cradle into the sea but the survivors were far too cold to do anything. The CG helo just hovered above them for 45 minutes unable to help, Then a USN helo arrived on the scene and and at that the CG helo went back to base. A heroic frogman jumped into the sea, he rescued only 3 men. The rest by now were dead. One was particularly important as was found in the Enquiry. He had made detailed notes of the deficiencies of the old WW2 vintage ship and of her owners. The company, Marine Transport, immediately issued a press release blaming bad crewmanship. At this point I was getting quite upset and angry. How dare they how dare they!!

The US Coast Guard began a detailed enquiry run by a very good, proficient CG officer. His finding were of massive company negligence and also of Coast Guard mistakes of poor inspectors and overlooking dangerous points on seaworthy inspections of the vessel. Not long before a damaged hatch was removed and replaced and the CG found it in a scrap yard. It was in disgusting shape. When the crew asked the company to do this or that, the reply was 'after the next trip, new ship' after the next trip, new ship'. There were holes in the deck on which the Coast Guard inspectors had 'stepped' over them without comment. One hatch was recorded as being inspected -taking a total of THREE MINUTES. The CG Enquiry leader was fuming!!!

As a result of this tragedy the United States Congress ordered the CG to begin a frogman training programme such as the USN had. Each year the CG take 75 hopeful's but less than half usually pass, it is that stringent. Up to this case the CG had none. Since this case, 21000 people have been rescued alive by CG frogmen. A ROV was sent down and took hundreds of images of the ship, the most important being of the smashed bosuns hatch, still with the cats cradle streaming from the remains. Proof that the crew had done their job efficiently.

I hope the company concerned did not survive this total dereliction of duty. Those poor lads did not even have immersive survival gear which is now mandatory.

RIP gentlemen.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

When was this, Mike?

Even today, in my humble opinion, US flagged ships are very poor. No reflection on the crews (mostly) but on cost cutting companies.

I await broadsides!

Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Mike Kemble (Apr 5, 2007)

1983 mate


----------



## Mike Kemble (Apr 5, 2007)

makko said:


> When was this, Mike?
> 
> Even today, in my humble opinion, US flagged ships are very poor. No reflection on the crews (mostly) but on cost cutting companies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Kemble (Apr 5, 2007)

1983 mate. I agree about profit over safety. I must stress that I am a landlubber. I was a clerk in the British Army for 17 years. Having been brought up on the River Mersey most of my life, yes, the sea is in my blood having been born on the other side of the UK, in the port of Hull Yorkshire.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

forget our Spiller's link, Mike! Nice to see you back. Most of us are on "the other site" too.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Should have read, "You forget.......etc."
Cheers.


----------



## gwzm (Nov 7, 2005)

The full story is told in Robert Frump’s book “Until The Sea Shall Free Them”. The ship was an accident looking for somewhere to happen. When it did, the company, it’s insurers and lawyers went after Bob Cusick, the Chief Officer. He discovered that the owners had lost several ships in similar cir***stances but they had been covered up. It resulted in an epic court case which left none of the participants unscarred. A salutary tale.
gwzm


----------



## Mike Kemble (Apr 5, 2007)

gwzm said:


> The full story is told in Robert Frump’s book “Until The Sea Shall Free Them”. The ship was an accident looking for somewhere to happen. When it did, the company, it’s insurers and lawyers went after Bob Cusick, the Chief Officer. He discovered that the owners had lost several ships in similar cir***stances but they had been covered up. It resulted in an epic court case which left none of the participants unscarred. A salutary tale.
> gwzm


Thanks, I had forgotten Bob's name.


----------



## DontheDiver (Apr 4, 2016)

gwzm said:


> The full story is told in Robert Frump’s book “Until The Sea Shall Free Them”. The ship was an accident looking for somewhere to happen. When it did, the company, it’s insurers and lawyers went after Bob Cusick, the Chief Officer. He discovered that the owners had lost several ships in similar cir***stances but they had been covered up. It resulted in an epic court case which left none of the participants unscarred. A salutary tale.
> gwzm


Most interesting post, I am going to purchase the book asap. Thank you very much.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Refers.

RIP to those lost seafarers.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

I was sailing with Mobil oil the day the Marine Electric sunk, we were asked to keep a look out for debris and bodies (none seen by us) we were steaming north about 100 miles south of her reported position and the seas were horrendous. Of course being on a tanker almost all seas roll across her decks when loaded such as we were. We did end up with a smashed lifeboat on the port side aft. 
The entire crew was pretty solemn for the rest of the trip.
The next discharge port we had immersion suits delivered to the ship.
And before we sailed everyone had to try them on. Fire and boat drills every week we also had to don those immersion suits.
At least Mobil corporate had some decency in them.


----------

